# HELP: Anubias leaves turning brown at the edges



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

Wasnt sure where to put this, apologies if its in the wrong place.

The edges of my anubias leaves are turning brown and the leaf itself is wrinkling (slightly). What could be causing this?



They're in a 65G tank, planted on Malasian Driftwood. I have about 90watts of light and do 25% water changes 2x weekly. I do not does with ferts (although i do have some) and there is no co2 supplied into the tank. Unfortunately I don't have a water test kit.



I've recently reset this tank back up and noticed that plant growth has been extremely slow!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Anubias tend to be very hardy, slow growing plants. Assuming the rhizome has not been damaged, perhaps your plants are adjusting to their new conditions. 

If plants came from a more nutrient-rich environment (tank which was fertilized with CO2), they may be just adapting. Then again, the brown could be brown algae, which in new tanks, are very common. Some pics might help.


----------

